# A valiant escape effort



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I just opened my aviary (which as some of you know is a 12-person tent, very large), and noticed that Rokikio, a large red-speckled girl I have, was being overly friendly (or so I thought). "Wow," I told her. "You're being so friendly lately"......... as she slipped past me and out into the free world! None of my birds fly free (most have previous injuries that prevent it, and many were raised in small cages before I rescued them, so I find it safer to keep them all enclosed). She didn't know where to start! Up to the roof it was! That lasted about 30 seconds, until she realized I was feeding everyone. So I stepped back from the tent opening and down she came, stepped back inside, and went about her business (mainly, eating).  It's so funny, I've had five or six birds get out over the years and the first thing they do is look around, notice how scary the world is, and try to get back inside. It hasn't happened in a year or so and I'd forgotten that heart-pounding feeling of OH NO!!!  But all's well that ends well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Maryjane~

My heart was racing for a moment there.

I am happy she returned.

SHE is one SMART pigeon!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad that she came back so quickly.

My one escapee stayed out for three days, while I tried to keep John from finding out what had happened!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How scary. Smart little girl to realize so quickly how safe home is.
Glad she is back safe and sound.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Whether 30 seconds or 7 months and 2 weeks...

the important thing is they come back home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Jane, you have a smart little pigeon She knows she has a good thing going for her. We've had one or two slip by and it is really scary. 

I'm so glad she came right back.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maryjane, 

What a close call! I think we could all relate to that heart pounding feeling of "OH NO" Thankfully it was feeding time and she was a little afraid so that she came back. Fear _can_ work the other way though, and sometimes it causes them to panic and take off like a bullet.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Maryjane, 

I began to get a little upset when I read that Rokikio made a bid for freedom, but heaved a sigh of relief when I read she realised which side her bread was buttered and returned home.  

Glad she is home safe and sound.

Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Dusty*



Victor said:


> Whether 30 seconds or 7 months and 2 weeks...
> 
> the important thing is they come back home.



AMEN to that Victor.  

I'm SO glad your bird is home safe and sound, Maryjane. 

I had one homer who accidentally flew out as the aviary door swung open. Thank God it was a homer, and he took off quickly and I couldn't see him anymore. He was home the next morning, worn out, and I'm sure he had a lot to tell his mate about his adventure.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> worn out, and I'm sure he had a lot to tell his mate about his adventure.


Starting with where the heck he'd been. Followed by a lot of apologising.


----------



## babyangelwings (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh Maryjane - I too am SO breathing a sigh of relief for you. Just so glad your little pij came inside immediately. Don't we love the little stinkers! Tanya


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Jane, 

Our bird population has increased so fast that my husband who works 7 days a week cannot keep up with the shelter. I promised him 35 birds ago there will be no more. But when one little needy parentless peeper needs some help, it's like: What is just one more?

Well I use to have this beautiful back yard, with ponds and waterfalls and fountains. Alot of Babytears moss, and ground cover. I started out with my husband building my first loft with avery. Perfect it fit right inside of our yard plan. Then another beautiful little loft where birds could live in comfort. Then my husband put his foot down. I really had every intention of honoring his wishes. But that is not how this story is going. He built me 2 lofts and 2 averies. The rest I have built myself. Its now a yard with no Babytears or ground cover, no flowers, except in the pond. I built a shanty town in my back yard that could have been T.J. in the 1950's or skid row in L.A.

I was thinking of a tent or Gazebo with a net. It would be so much nicer than what I have done here. Did you post a picture of yours?

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Feather said:


> Mary Jane,
> I was thinking of a tent or Gazebo with a net. It would be so much nicer than what I have done here. Did you post a picture of yours?
> 
> Feather



Hi Feather,

Took me forever to find this....must be losing my touch--LOL  

Check out the following thread, posts #7 and #8...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16465

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Pigeon Disneyland*

Thank You Linda,

I appreciate the effort that you took to find the link to Mary Jane's Pigeon Disneyland.

Mary Jane,

What a set up you have there. I don't see any perch potatoes in your bunch.

Too much to see and do. That is so nice the way that you set that up for them. Great Idea!

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks you guys, you're all wonderful. I'm glad she realized what side her bread is buttered on too, lol.  I will take some better pictures of the tent, I've re-done a few things inside and put some more perches up. They love the hanging baskets, I need some more of those. Right now there's quite a pecking order of oldest-gets-best, of course. They're all so safe in there, some of them even nest right on the ground. 

I have had two other aviaries (and of course at first, my original pijies lived in the house ), one made from hardware cloth and wood, and a bigger one made from the smallest chicken wire and PVC pipe. They were nice but the tent is completely enclosed so it's just really safe, and keeps my mind at ease. It has been set up for nearly a year now and I've patched two tiny tears, but holds up amazingly! It has a huge screened window on all four sides, as well as at the top, so there's plenty of fresh air and some sun spots, though it is under a large tree and mostly shaded. When it's rainy or drizzly, I simply pull the plastic cover over the top and it drops down over the windows, leaving it dry and snug inside. There are some bookshelves, an old fishtank stand, and other odds and ends of garage-sale furniture in there for nesting and perching areas. I don't think I'll ever have a "real" aviary again after the ease of this one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maryjane...now, what self-respecting pigeon would want to stay outside when they have such a life "INSIDE!"  

Heck, sounds like a place I would like to live!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's a picture of the tent while standing away; I'll get a few more on as soon as I can upload them onto the computer. Also wanted to mention that when you're thinking of using a tent, make sure it's in a fenced/protected area where raccoons and other critters can't tear into it (or that you have some dogs around  ). A really determined cat could scratch its way in, too, I would imagine. Luckily my animals have learned (through the squirt bottle ) not to bother them.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That looks really cool. My mother would be jealous of your pijs if she saw this post. She loves sleeping outside when it's cold.


----------

